# Compact Pistols



## Zeker (Apr 13, 2013)

My father just retired and wants a compact pistol for CC while traveling.
We have research the following:

S&W, M&P Shield, 9mm
Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm 
Ruger LC9
Glock 26

Other than finding a Shield available, any advise or comments?


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

What ever one he finds most comfortable in his hand, and all the controls (safeties, slide release, ect.)can be operated by the shooting hand without having to change his grip. All have good reputations and are good companies so the one that fits best will probably work the best for him. If you can get a chance to shoot them( rent or use a friends) that will make any decision easier.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Merely _owning_ a small, concealable pistol is not enough.

Teach him to shoot.
Make sure that he practices.

Small pistols are extremely difficult to shoot effectively, accurately, and well.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hands down go for the Shield......

There will be some available soon at Kittery Trading Post.......

See Post #7 at:
http://www.handgunforum.net/smith-wesson/34589-s-w-shield-9mm-429-99-kittery-trading-post.html


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Zeker said:


> My father just retired and wants a compact pistol for CC while traveling.
> We have research the following:
> 
> S&W, M&P Shield, 9mm
> ...


Zeker

I have shot all weapons you listed except Storm. I owned a Kahr CM9, Beretta Nano and traded both due to reliability issues for a Shield 9mm.

After 1, 000 rounds of Walmart target ammo I can say with confidence the Shield is an excellent conceal weapon.

The one con is pocket conceal. The Shield is great at .95 thin but a little tall for slack pockets. To remedy the issue I traded out the stock sights for XS Big Dot Night Sights ( excellent for aging eyes) which has a smooth low profile rear sight that does not catch like stock sight does when you draw from the pocket.

Russ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned 3 of the 4.

I'd rate the Shield first, PX4 next, Glock 26, and then the Ruger (the only one I haven't owned, but I have owned a Keltec (similar).

I have 2000 rounds thru my shield. It shoots like a much larger gun, and is my favorite subcompact gun I have ever owned. I amazed at how they tamed the recoil in such a small gun. And, very accurate


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I picked the XD40SC over the equivalent Glock several years ago. It's a solid performer. Good trigger, surprisingly accurate and it's been 100% reliable with everything I've fed it. I'd say the XD9SC is certainly worth a look for what you have in mind.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

love my beretta nano for cc... have a px4 compact which is larger but can be carried for cc... love my berettas, cant speak the others... have held the shield almost the same pistol as the walthers pps... have heard great things about the shield...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Zeker said:


> My father just retired and wants a compact pistol for CC while traveling.
> We have research the following:
> 
> S&W, M&P Shield, 9mm
> ...


The Ruger LC9, Glock 26, and M&P Shield are all classed as subcompact pistols, not compacts. A good example of a compact pistol would be the Glock 19.

Any one of these would be a good choice for your dad. What may be some determining factors are things such as hand size and strength, eyesight, round capacity, slimness of the gun, and dexterity. Also, is this a gun he wants to carry or just for home defense? Carrying introduces things like clothing, what he drives, things he does when he heads out, and places he goes (are any off limits to guns). Lots of things to consider here.

I would throw the Kahr K9 into your mix. It has a very nice feel to it and an excellent single stage trigger which is very safe for carry purposes.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I replaced my Kel Tec PF9 with a Taurus PT111G2. It's a little wider, but offers a 12 rd magazine. I've put approx 400 rds down range, it has performed flawlessly. Quite accurate for it's size. I know there are plenty of Taurus haters around, but I'm not one of them. I've never had trouble with any of mine. Can't gripe about the price either, $340 from Woodbury Outfitters. Check one out, you won't be disappointed.


----------

